# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Une folle mange une souris !

## mallo

La vidéo est très choquante : 
*​* lien supprimé **

Pétition : 
http://www.petitionhub.org/Prosecute...m-Alive-t-3643

----------


## Kyt's

À quoi bon diffuser ce genre de liens FB et attirer l'attention sur ces malades qui ne cherchent que ça ? 
Quant à la pétition, le lien n'est pas valide.

----------


## mallo

Ah mince pour la pétition. Je vois ça demain

----------


## armandine

Effectivement, il ne sert à rien d'aller voir cette vidéo, à part faire plaisir à tous ces malades.
J'avais noté sur un autre post de ce genre, que concernant toutes ces vidéos cruelles envers les animaux, il ne fallait pas le signaler à YTub ou FB mais qu'il fallait plutôt le signaler à la police, plus exactement à un service spécial qui s'occupe des contenus de ce genre sur le web : internet-signalement.gouv.fr.
Mais le signaler à Y TUB ou FB peut permettre aussi, à terme, la suppression de la vidéo, alors......

----------

